# 2019 Bud Light Fishing Rodeo - June 21-24



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

Next weekend - June 21-24 is the Pensacola Bud Light Fishing Rodeo!

* Friday, June 21 - 5pm - Late Registration and Captains Meeting at Flounders
* Saturday, June 22 - Fishing and Weigh In (2p-7p) at Flounders
* Sunday, June 23 - Fishing and Weigh In (noon-6p) at Flounders
* Monday, June 24 - 6pm - Awards at Flounders

*Guaranteed $15,000 in prizes for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd in the general rodeo

* King Mackerel Challenge - $350 per boat
* In-Shore Challenge - $300 per boat
* Optional cash awards for both challenges
* All challenge entries returned in cash prizes for top boats

* NEW THIS YEAR - Lionfish category - 1st, 2nd, and 3rd for the most lionfish brought to the scales.

Register at www.pensacolafishingrodeo.com.


----------



## Wagoner726 (Jun 27, 2018)

Never fished a rodeo/tournament before but I will be in Pensacola next weekend for a fishing trip. Worth entering? Definitely don't plan on winning but I'd be annoyed if I caught something nice and hadn't entered.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mg_cook (Mar 5, 2008)

Always a fun one to fish but I sure hope the seas lay down.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^^^ only reason I have not entered yet!


----------



## mg_cook (Mar 5, 2008)

Yea I always wait till the last min every year


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

We're heading out. Entered the snapper calcutta and general rodeo. Hoping the seas keeps the competition thin haha!


----------

